# HR24: How long to populate Guide?



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got an HR24-200 yesterday morning. Software update downloaded at 6PM last night. Majority of Guide data is missing from Sunday morning (11/13) forward. No "watch now" DirecTV Cinema offerings. I was told yesterday that it would take 24 hours for the Guide to fully populate. I relocated my two other HD-DVRs, and their Guides are fully populated. Tech support now is saying that the HR24 takes 48-72 hours to fully populate.

How long should it take for the HR24 Guide to fully populate??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Since it did an update at 6 last night, I'd check again at 6 tonight.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Just relocating a DVR doesn't kill the guide data. It did in the past when we first got the HR20 but the guide data is now stored on the HDD. The only way to flush the guide data on a box that has been powered up for quite a long time is to reboot twice within a 30 minute time span.

As for the new HR24 well that would be getting full guide data because it wasn't hooked up before. To get complete guide data, posters, VOD, etc, it can take up to 48 hours. You'll have all of the guide data first, then the other stuff will start to show up.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Just relocating a DVR doesn't kill the guide data. It did in the past when we first got the HR20 but the guide data is now stored on the HDD. The only way to flush the guide data on a box that has been powered up for quite a long time is to reboot twice within a 30 minute time span.
> 
> As for the new HR24 well that would be getting full guide data because it wasn't hooked up before. To get complete guide data, posters, VOD, etc, it can take up to 48 hours. You'll have all of the guide data first, then the other stuff will start to show up.


Thanks for the info. OK, so I'll give it until tomorrow night (Friday).


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Channel 242 (USA) shows are appearing on Channel 244 (SyFy). Any ideas?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try rebooting.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Try rebooting.


Did that. It's made progress since this morning. I'm hoping it'll finish tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

12 to 24 Hours to get 12 days of Guide


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> 12 to 24 Hours to get 12 days of Guide


I would add a usually to that....


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

if it still dsnt populate you can force the guide data download by system setup>satellite>repeat satellite setup...press the dash key...once on the dish config screen highlight continue and hit select....follow the prompts


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> if it still dsnt populate you can force the guide data download by system setup>satellite>repeat satellite setup...press the dash key...once on the dish config screen highlight continue and hit select....follow the prompts


Or as I previously stated just reboot twice within 30 minutes.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

why sit through it twice


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

wahooq said:


> why sit through it twice


It flushes the guide data and you start another 12-24 hours


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

right ...the method i posted does the same thing and you only have to sit through reboot once.....but then i am a tad impatient


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> why sit through it twice


Because it's much faster than sitting there waiting on a screen with no TV to acquire new data.

2 reboots and you're back in under 10 mins. I've sat there at re-acquiring guide data for 20 to 30 before.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

hmmm ive never seen it take longer than 4-5 minutes...oh well


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> right ...the method i posted does the same thing and you only have to sit through reboot once.....but then i am a tad impatient


Re-running the satellite setup doesn't make you reboot. But it does make you sit at a screen with no picture, other than a please wait notice and a progress bar, for about 20 or 30 mins.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

ok not trying to debate


----------

